# ohne Rootrechte Verzeichnis freigeben?



## tHE_sTIFT (9. September 2003)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein eigenes Verzeichnis freizugen ohne root-rechte zu besitzen? Auf smbd kann nicht zugegriffen werden..
Plz help
Gruss Gerald


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tHE_sTIFT _
> *Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein eigenes Verzeichnis freizugen ohne root-rechte zu besitzen? Auf smbd kann nicht zugegriffen werden..
> Plz help
> Gruss Gerald *



Klar wenn dir root das zugesteht und dich z.b in eine Gruppe smbadmins (oder wie er sie bennen will) aufnimmt und smb.conf und /etc/init.d/smb für jene gruppe schreibbar bzw ausführbar macht, dann ja.

Aber am willen von root das vorbei zu machen geht glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## tHE_sTIFT (9. September 2003)

hehe dachte ich mir schon ...
gibt wahrwscheinlich auch keine andere Möglichkeiten/Programme die man ohne root erlaubnis installieren/nutzen kann..


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

Du darfst programme in deinem Homeverzeichnis installieren.

Nur nicht systemweit und die Programme dürfen nicht auf Ressourcen angewiesen sein und nutzen denen root dir nicht das recht zugesteht.


Und ja es *gibt*  "Möglichkeiten" aber:
a) wird root das bemerken
b) kann dich dein Chef dafür feuern
c) funktioniert das wenn root ein guter mann ist sowieso nicht 
d) würde ich das aus reinem mitgefühl mit deinem root dir das nicht erzählen


----------



## tHE_sTIFT (9. September 2003)

Danke für die Antwort  
Aber:
a) Das wird man sehen der root hier ist ein Informatikstudent in einem Wohnheim  
b)Dort gibt es keinen Chef der einen feuern könnte, wenn wird er höchstens fragen wie das "gemacht" werden konnte. (das heisst auch er lernt dabei  )
c)naja was zu beweisen wäre... 
d)das ist jetzt aber gemein von Dir  . Ich will doch auch nur lernen und wissen wie ich das verhindern könnte wenn ich "root" wäre.
Voll Interesse Gerald


----------

